

Live map of SF MUNI - tlongren
http://firebase.github.io/firebus/

======
malandrew
Mesmerizing. Shared this with my gf and she was like "Whoooaaa! I could watch
this for hours."

PS hello from your next door neighbor at famo.us :)

------
pteredactyl
cool

